# 4200 won't move forward or backward



## cptsmurf (4 mo ago)

My 2001 JD 4200 compact tractor suddenly started stalling out when either the forward or backward pedal is depressed. When operating and you push the forward pedal it will move a few feet then bog down and stop. When I pulled out the screen transmission filter, it had a lot of metal filings in it. Dealer said it was not a transmission problem but a brake problem. But because the brakes are tied in to the hydrostatic transmission, all would have to be replaced. Would like to know if anyone else has had this problem and if so, did you have to replace the whole transmission to fix the brakes.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Hopefully he meant "all the brakes should be serviced while the tractor is apart. They should be able to clean out the metal filings. But then again, I'm not a John Deere owner....


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I would consult with a different JD dealer. A certain amount of metal on the suction screen is normal, but since your tractor will not move, you obviously have a problem. I would prefer a dealer who looked at it before reaching a conclusion involving thousands of dollars. The brakes must be stuck?? 

Attached is a parts diagram for the JD 4200 tractor brake system. 



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/76513/referrer/search/pgId/240211425


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
What do you mean when you state "a lot of metal finings? A thimble full or a cup full or more of filings?

I agree rear axle housings should be removed & brake disks inspected. Then install magnet in trans case to catch metal filings


----------

